# KDS Detailing : Bugatti Veyron Round 2 with a twist



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Here is a recent detail from KDS of a car that was previously over 3 years ago. 
The original thread can be viewed here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=211841

So after a few years of driving and also being used a show car it returned back to KDS for some special loving.

Here are a few photos of the recent visit, which tell the short story , the Video link at the bottom tells the fullish story.



































The HD video shows in more detail of the work carried out on this lovely Car.






I did say above "fullish" as if I did actually tell the whole story the video of the Veyron would be hours long.

Edit to add a few photos , text below which are not shown in the video

We dealt with the first correction stage with rotary to remove deep cut lines from wrapping and also to rouch cut the areas what we wet sanded.

Those being the stone chip touch ins





we did discuss with the onwer about repainting the front of the Veyron and then appying clear protection film , the onwer decided to keep the car original improve the appearance of the stone chips as he is a advocate of "patina" on vehicles.

The next part of correction was Large throw DA with microfibre pads.



For the full story of painting and detailing we are still working on the Ferrari Enzo chapters.






Please fire away with any questions,

I been less active on DW of late due to recruitment and even more updates with the KDS group, I am fully aware of this situation and have threads and post to reply to. 
Once the updates/expansion of KDS has taken place I will have more time to come back to my favourite forum 

Regards kelly


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glad to have you back posting Studio Threads Kelly! :thumb:

Stunning work and a great video! :argie: Really liking the video style and editing! :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. Is the 'Pro Only' Crystal Serum similar to the very first/original C1?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Glad to have you back posting Studio Threads Kelly! :thumb:
> 
> Stunning work and a great video! :argie: Really liking the video style and editing! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan , more such videos to come in the future.

The answer is no , completely different product thats far better than original C1 or new C1.

The only way to remove is the product is by heavy cut machine or even wet sanding , found not a single chemical that will remove even smeared Crystal Serum while curing let alone fully cured, to give you an idea Gtec's own panel wipe wont remove while curing. 
Very inpressive stuff and this time really does need the tag of "Pro use only"

Regards kelly


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome vid! Wonderful to watch the whole process


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

Fascinating video!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Superb work Kelly, just spent 20mins watching the video and your attention to detail is superb.

Kev


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing work as always


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

that i one amazing car,great work.get to drive it? :car:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Shocking wrap:doublesho But what a great video and workmanship , car looks stunning:argie:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work! The car now looks superb.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Another flawless finish from KDS - I very much doubt Bugatti themselves could make it look this good!:thumb:

Very nice video with great editing.


Anyone else find themselves getting closer to the edge of their seat as the Veyron is maneuvered out of the workshop before loading?:doublesho


Welldone KDS Team!:thumb::buffer:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> The only way to remove is the product is by heavy cut machine or even wet sanding , found not a single chemical that will remove even smeared Crystal Serum while curing let alone fully cured, to give you an idea Gtec's own panel wipe wont remove while curing.
> Very inpressive stuff and this time really does need the tag of "Pro use only"
> 
> Regards kelly


It looked quite easy to spread but it should remove quickly?
Are you using sponge to spreading product? How much you use it?


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

:doublesho stunning.... That detail probably cost as much as my car! :doublesho


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Are you using sponge to spreading product?


It looked like a small piece of microfibre cut from a cloth to me. 

Alan W


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Kelly, that's awe-inspiring! The paint looks like a mirror somehow tightly stretched across the contours of the car.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

sm81 said:


> It looked quite easy to spread but it should remove quickly?
> Are you using sponge to spreading product? How much you use it?





Alan W said:


> It looked like a small piece of microfibre cut from a cloth to me.
> 
> Alan W


And Alan wins a small the prize for being so observant, We have been using brand new washed / tumbled dried cloths cut into small squares for C1 and any other products (not just Gtechniq) as we find these are kinder to the painted surfaces than make up cleaning pads, in the very early days we had cars coming into KDS that had C1 applied by outside sources using the supplied make up pads with marring , this was due to the person applying had not changed the pad many times while coating the vehicle so it was starting to crystallise on the pad (remember it cures like shards of glass ) more noticeable on small dark coloured cars.

If you were to change the make pads say every panel it should be fine even more so as the later c1 is slower curing due to this issue. 
But for KDS we don't take the chance of undoing all the hard work so use microfibre instead this does mean more product being soaked into the cloths thou so more wastage (if tiny) .

Exo V2 we used foam blocks with thin sponge backing and wrap suede cloths around the block.

Crystal serum needs plenty of product to spread well so mricofibre holds more to aid the application, the key here is clean as possible working environment and fast application per panel and then really go over checking the area with light sources (direct and indirect light) you done has all been wipe with absolutely no smears or residue left, if you were to coat entire car then notice at end it will be too late to remove.

You have to consider that temp/humidity/person applying will affect the outcome it will take some practice to get it spot on , we did just this "practice" on our own training panels and demo panels on the wall , we managed to place a lot of marring when experimenting with application.

"Pro use only"

Regards kelly


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> And Alan wins a small the prize for being so observant, We have been using brand new washed / tumbled dried cloths cut into small squares .................


I'll try naming the MF's for a bonus prize! :lol:

Kirkland Signature Ultra Plush by any chance? 

Alan W


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Does the sun always shine on kds? Just wow!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Loved the video on Facebook this morning Kelly! 15 minutes of quality!!!

This Bugatti is looking wonderful now!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Alan W said:


> I'll try naming the MF's for a bonus prize! :lol:
> 
> Kirkland Signature Ultra Plush by any chance?
> 
> Alan W


yes Ok :lol: i will bring along something with me at waxstock (IF) i go this year.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> Loved the video on Facebook this morning Kelly! 15 minutes of quality!!!
> 
> This Bugatti is looking wonderful now!


Thanks Karl you missed 4 minutes of the video 

did you watch it in fast forward ?

Kelly


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kelly, what kind of lifespan does that Crystal Serum have? 
pictures look amazing and as always, in the flesh they look even better so that Veyron must have looked amazing when finished:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> yes Ok :lol: i will bring along something with me at waxstock (IF) i go this year.


I was only joking Kelly :lol: there's no need! 

Doubt I'll attend Waxstock due to the 650 mile round trip. 

Alan W


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks great I will get a look at it when Supercars are in Wilton this year


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely incredible work and a great video! The patience displayed in fitting that chrome wrap is something I admire, because I haven't got it! :lol:

It's wonderful to see this car being used, and to let others enjoy such a great spectacle, and I really appreciate the owners desire to show the 'patina' on the car. The pinnacle of engineering, fabulous to see.

Looks incredibly classy in the colour chosen and that chrome wrap finishes it off very nicely.

Thanks for sharing Kelly!

Jon


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice to see you back in here Kelly, these threads just go to show everyone why you are regarded as the best.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning! Wow.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gibbo555 said:


> Awesome vid! Wonderful to watch the whole process





TT55BLK said:


> Fascinating video!





spursfan said:


> Superb work Kelly, just spent 20mins watching the video and your attention to detail is superb.
> 
> Kev


Thanks guys really good to hear that you watched in entirely as we were very concerned it would be too long and not interesting enough, hard thing to judge.



pt1 said:


> that i one amazing car,great work.get to drive it? :car:


Even if i was asked to drive it i would not, more professional to say no everytime even if your insured to drive, i would never take the risk as its not worth it. 
I heard enough story's and read in the press of detailers/valeters/mechanics/painters who have driven customers cars and then crashed them.
More brain dead is when people company's post on social media that they are about to take a customer car out for a drive 

I dont wont to be a person or company who was remembered for having fun in a customers car.

of course if i get invited to go in a super car or hyper car as a passenger then completely different matter as demo'ed here 






Kelly


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Great vid, looks like it is a car that's being enjoyed by its owner! How many more times would you safely correct that car before you say no sorry can't take any more clearcoat off?!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Thanks Karl you missed 4 minutes of the video
> 
> did you watch it in fast forward ?
> 
> Kelly


I must admit I watched it via your Facebook link when you posted it, then I searched it on your channel... It didn't come up, so I waited a while for it. I wanted to "Like" the vid but it didn't pop up on YouTube when I checked it.

However the first of 6 segments popped up later that evening :thumb:

I'm not stalking :lol: I just love your work!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> I must admit I watched it via your Facebook link when you posted it, then I searched it on your channel... It didn't come up, so I waited a while for it. I wanted to "Like" the vid but it didn't pop up on YouTube when I checked it.
> 
> However the first of 6 segments popped up later that evening :thumb:
> 
> I'm not stalking :lol: I just love your work!


Ok let you into "how we do things"

We got more followers than just guys on DW, recently this has moved over onto Facebook and twitter.

We also get a hell of a lot of views and returning visits to our website.

So we try and release new "things" at different times on different social Medias.

The Veyron video i wanted to wait until it was on our main front page along with the Enzo video and wet sand video, it is now as from yesterday.

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

We kept the Veyron video "unpublished" as we would like to see the views it gets from DW and FB firstly then from my website and then lastly when we publish it our followers view it on YouTube.

We also chopped the video into smaller sections to "chapters" so these are being published a few days at time then the full video.

Basically we test everything we do not just the work we do on the shop floor, is guess its continuous improvement.

If it works we carry on if it does not then we dont .

There was the fact i was fully awere that i had not been on DW for a while and where i first started with social media and my FB business page gets updated many times a week and it was my decision to post it on DW not my IT staff member who wanted it only on FB and website.

Regards kelly


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Brilliant video, very nice touch from the owner to fit the vitesse style chrome. Did you apply the crystal lacquer on top of C1? Can you give us any information about it or is it still secret?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

you get the complete spectrum of threads here on DW, from the incredibly stupid to the stupidly incredible, thanks for sharing and maintaining the balance.:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for that Kelly, that makes perfect sense from a S.E.O. Point of view


----------

